# [Q] How do I get into CWM?



## cosis_94 (Sep 29, 2011)

Today I helped my friend root his LG Spectrum using the RunMe.bat file found here:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1886460
That seemed to work.

He then used ROM Manager to install CWM Recovery, it says that it was successful.

He is able to do rooty things like use TB to get rid of bloat.

Problem is that he cannot access CWM. When he chooses to reboot into recovery from ROM Manager is doesn't work, the CWM android with the teceract appears for a moment, but then the phone boots its' rom instead of bringing up the clockwork menus.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

It means CWM recovery didn't install. Rom Manager is hit or miss with installing it. If he's on GB, he can use the GB CWM install script. If he's on ICS, he needs to unlock his bootloader, which will also install CWM for him.


----------



## cosis_94 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Neph - appreciate the reply.

He wanted root so that he could remove bloat, I don't think that he'll be doing custom ROMs or anything else that requires CWM, but I wanted to make a backup before he started removing stuff.

Do you know if the info in the topic titled 
* [BOOTLOADER][ROOT][CWMT] Unlocked bootloader, root, CWM for the LG Spectrum 4G on ICS (Linux Install)*

is still the best way to accomplish this? Does that fact that he's already rooted mess it up at all?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

If he is on ICS, he can not remove most of the bloat without risking soft-bricking his phone (security error message). If he's on GB, then he can go nuts. Really thou, we have 99% functional CM10 build over at androidforums that he will want to run. And no, being rooted would not mess up unlocking the bootloader. There is both a linux script and a windows script to do it.


----------

